# Preciso un pulsador electrónico



## ghbu (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola amigos, les comento que soy nuevo en este foro.
El motivo de escribirles es que presisaria armar una llave electronica si es posible por tacto, que comandara 6 rele, yo pensaba un 4013 o 4017 pero puede ser cualquier otro.
El problema esta dado en que quiero que cuando se active un rele, los otros se desactiven, lo presiso para hacer un conmutador de antena ya que queria hacerlo digitalmente y no mecanico.
Les agradeceria que me pudieran ayudar, gracias de antemano


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 26, 2010)

Si con un segundo contacto de cada rele NC lo conectas en serie, al momento de "entrar" cualquier rele, el resto se despega.. lo tendrias resuelto. Las conexiones lo mas cortas posibles y blindadas dado que manejaras RF y potencia..


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 26, 2010)

No entendi bien, pero será que esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/llave-electronica-cd4081-29863/ te sirve ?. Salu2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2010)

ghbu dijo:


> ....El motivo de escribirles es que presisaria armar una llave electronica si es posible por tacto, que comandara 6 rele, yo pensaba un 4013 o 4017 pero puede ser cualquier otro......


Intenta poner CD4017 en esta dirección:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php

Hay aplicaciones que manejan relees, LED´S, Lámparas, Etc., Etc.

Respecto a las antenas, ¿ Antenas para que cosa ? Recibir, transmitir, Ambas ¿?

Busca en Google "Conmutador de antenas con diodos PIN"


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-entradas-audio-digital-12579/#post155638

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ghbu (Ene 27, 2010)

Gracias a todos por la ayuda pero es que los circuitos no me desactivan el rele que este exitado y el problema que al ser una antena de radio, me subiria la roe si quedan dos reles activadas. La caja de rele ya la tengo diseñada pero me faltiria diseñar la llave electronica, si alguien quiere ver el circuito para tener una idea de lo que habla, esta aca:
http://www.compuradio.es/rele/index.htm
A ver si alguien me ayuda con el diseño o el circuito gracias de nuevo


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 27, 2010)

No solo te subira la ROE sino que te quedan dos antenas seleccionadas y podrias quemar el equipo.

Postea el circuito que realizaste con el 4013 y como es la salida al rele. Lo que muestras es con una llave selectora, no veo la electronica.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola.
El circuito que te propuse hace lo que tú deseas, presionas una tecla y activa un relay y desactiva el que estaba funcionado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ghbu (Ene 28, 2010)

gracias elaficionado, una consulta hasta cuantos rele puedo instalar? y por otro lado se puede poner un segundo integrado para mas cantidad de reles?
elbrujo no he hecho ningun circuito por ahora ya que ante nada queria preguntar para substituir la llave mecanica por una electronica. 
A ver que pasa ya que tengo dos circuitos uno con 6 y otro con 12 reles, y quiero poner en mi estacion de radio el de 12 reles para conmutar todas las antenas.
Gracias de nuevo a todos por vuestra ayuda


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 28, 2010)

Conoces alguna persona que lo tenga automatizado? la RF no altera el funcionamiento del circuito conmutador?


----------



## ghbu (Ene 28, 2010)

elbrujo no afecta por que es solo mando en realidad la caja de reles estan en la torre y bajan cuatro cables de 1mm c/u hasta la estacion. Por supuesto esta toda la caja de rele brindada y puesta a tierra. Es decir no afectara en nada a la llave electronica.
Ademas de ferrites que van en los cables. Mecanicamente la llave funciona bien y no altera la ROE.
A ver si puedo encontrar el circuito de 12 posiciiones.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola.
Puedes poner hasta 10 relays.

Si deseas más repites el circuito y tienes hasta 20 relays.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ghbu (Ene 28, 2010)

elaficionado pero hay alguna forma de poder interconectar ambos circuitos para que nunca me queden dos reles activados?
Gracias por tu gran ayuda


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola.

Voy ver si puedo hacer lo buscas, pero tal vez mañana te tenga una respuesta (espero que positiva)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ghbu (Ene 29, 2010)

Gracias elaficionado, espero que se pueda

Aca arme el circuito para simularlo en Livewire, con 6 reles.
Hasta aqui va bien a ver si podemos poner los 12 reles.
Adjunto el link por si alguien lo quiere

Ver el archivo adjunto llave_4017B.rar


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola.

Aqui te dejo algo para que te distraigas.




Reemplaza los diodos LEDs ( y la resistencia) por el transistor y el relay.
SW19 es reset o reinico.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ghbu (Ene 29, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias elaficionado ya me pondre manos a la obra para fabricarlo.
Por lo visto funciona mejor que el otro circuito que me habias pasado de 10 reles.
Para el brujo que me preguntaba si no afectaba la RF, aca te pongo el circuito de 6 reles con las conecciones para que veas como seria, el cable de salida de la llave electrocica a la caja de rele que esta en la antena, es un cable de tres hilos brindado.
Gracias de nuevo por la gran ayuda

Te pongo el enlace para descargarlo por que no se como poner la miniatura aca:
http://ghbu.webcindario.com/a/rele.jpg

Aca os devuelvo el circuito ya modificado para doce reles, solo falta la interconeccion de los reles, esta emulado en livewire y parece que funciona bien.
Cualquier critica sera bien recibida
Un saludo y denuevo gracias a todos los que prestaron su ayuda

Una pregunta el punto de 1000 hz es para poner el osciloscopio? es correcto? creo que es un punto de control nada mas, a ver si me lo aclaran gracias.
Despues pondre si puedo para que en vez de pulsadores sea por tacto, tratare de hacerlo con 555 a ver que tal resulta


----------



## ghbu (Feb 1, 2010)

Creo que no me entendieron mi pregunta, pongo una imagen para que sepan de que hablo.
Por lo que dice es un clock gate, alguien tiene alguna referencia de esto?
Ademas añado ambos circuitos terminados para la llave de mando con 6 y 12 salidas por si alguien mas las presisa.
Un saludo y gracias de nuevo


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola. 

El circuito original tiene un reloj (sólo se hace referencia a él, no fue puesto en el circuito para simplificar la imagen del circuito, ya que es algo simple de hacer), que lo puedes hacer con el 555 ó cualquier otro integrado que trabaje como reloj.
En el bobinado del relay debes poner un diodo en paralelo (el diodo debe estar invertido, el cátodo conectado la +Vcc) para proteger al transistor.
He hecho algunas modificaciones al de 6 relay, y en el marco azul está la conexión del diodo al relay (cada relay debe tenr un diodo).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ghbu (Feb 2, 2010)

Vale ya estoy modificanco el circuito y poniendole los diodos, Tienes algun circuito de reloj para poner en la entrada de 1000hz?
Te lo agradeceria ya que  no tengo ningun circuito aca.
Cuando lo tenga modificado lo pongo aca de nuevo por si alguien lo presisa.
Un saludo y gracias de nuevo


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 2, 2010)

ghbu: Por que necesitas controlar tantos reles ?. Cuantas antenas son ?
Saludos.


----------



## ghbu (Feb 2, 2010)

Vale ya estoy modificanco el circuito y poniendole los diodos, `ya agregue el circuito de 1000 hz con un 555, espero que este bien
Te lo agradeceria ya que no tengo ningun circuito aca.
Cuando lo tenga modificado lo pongo aca de nuevo por si alguien lo presisa.
Un saludo y gracias de nuevo 

Ya esta modificado el de 6 reles cuando modifique el de 12 reles lo subo
Un saludo

Las bandas en realidad son 9; 10, 12, 15, 17, 20, 30, 40, 80 y 160 mts; pero dejo algunos reles adicionales para las pruebas de otras antenas
No se puede usar en VHF o UHF por las perdidas solo es para HF
Un saludo


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola.
Aquí tienes el reloj.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ghbu (Feb 2, 2010)

Justo habia conseguido un circuito del reloj, parecido al que tu me mandastes ya esta integrado en el circuito Espero que ahora este todo bien
Muchas gracias por tu amabilidad
Un saludo


----------



## ghbu (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok lo prometido es deuda aca estan ambos circuitos finalizados y funcionando corresctamente segun Livewire. 
Lista de materiales





Un saludo amigos y gracias de nuevo a elaficionado por la gran ayuda


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola.

Mejor cambia los valores del 555.
Usa una frecuencia de 1000Hz o más.
Puedes usar R1 = 8.2K (120), R2 = 2.7K (6K) ,  C = 0.1uF (10uF), ya que el valor de 120 es un valor muy pequeño, lo aconsejable es 1K o más.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 4, 2010)

Bueno ahora cuentanos como te fue cuando lo armes y pruebes!!


----------



## ghbu (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok gracias maestro ya lo mofique, una pregunta como puedo simular un boton o pulsador tactil con livewire?
El brujo estoy haciendo las placas del impreso y tengo que ir a buscar unos componentes que me faltan, cuando lo tenga instalado os aviso en el foro que tal funciona.
Un saludo


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola.

No sé, creo que no hay eso en Livewire.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ghbu (Feb 5, 2010)

ok gracias de nuevo

Encontre el boton tactil en Livewire. En el menu de los componentes, LOGICAL GATE, INPUT.
Adjunto un circuito para que los pulsadores sean tactil y no mecanicos, los he hechon con LM556.
El circuito completo con todas las esplicaciones, los puede ver aqui:
http://www.compuradio.es/rele/
Espero les sirva
Un saludo


----------



## ghbu (Feb 12, 2010)

Bueno gente armando el circuito que ya lo tengo terminado y funcionando bien, se presentaron algunos problemas en la practica, todas las modificaciones que he hecho las puse aqui:
http://www.compuradio.es/rele/

Estan todos los circuitos, yo he hecho el ultimo es la caja de mando con botones tactil.
Lo he hecho con 556 por que no conozco otro integrado de varias salidas con pulsador tactil-
Criticas o alagos seran bien recibidas.
Gracias de nuevo a todos.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 12, 2010)

Cuenta los problemas que se te presentaron asi aprendemos con que encontrarnos desde la teoria a la practica... y 73 dx


----------



## ghbu (Feb 16, 2010)

Te cuento, a los rele aparte de poner los diodos tube que ponerle condensadores de 0.001 micro, en la entrada de tension se le agrego una proteccion contra sobre tension por si se dispara la fuente, no pasa muy seguido pero por las dudas, a la salida de los cables hacia la torre, se le agrego una proteccion contra sobre corriente.
Se bajo la tension de los rele de salida a 5 volt ya que trabajaban mejor que los de 6 volt-
Bueno espero que te quede aclarado y estan todas las modificaciones en el circuito


----------



## ghbu (Abr 9, 2013)

Despues de mucho tiempo aca os dejo el circuto con 6 reles y llave tactil, perdonen no lo puse antes pero se me habia olvidado 

Espero que a algun amigo le sirva
Los switch los he hecho con 556 
Un saludo

relays-6-R-1.rar


----------

